# Ascend fs10 or fs12????



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking to buy my first ever kayak. I've narrowed it down to these two. I was wondering who has first hand experience and what some pros and cons were. I'm leaning toward the fs12 and using the front storage well (removing the lid) as a cubby hole for my little 15lb Jack Russell/min pin to hang out in and join me on my adventures. My only issue is I heard the fs12 doesn't have leg room because of the front storage well. Is this true? I'm 6'1" and 220lbs. Any input is appreciated. Also which bass pro shop might have a better selection? Toledo area or Cincinnati? Thanks


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Do a search and check out what people have said. The posts on them have started to get skimpy because they come up so often. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=221860&highlight=ascend

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=222469&highlight=ascend

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=219691&highlight=ascend

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=221477&highlight=ascend

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=219924&highlight=ascend

PS there are a lot more than this


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I understand what your saying but I have read those and that's what turned me on to the fs10 and fs12. I'm looking for more of a comparison between the two and mostly on the fs12 and its leg room with the front storage well which none of those threads have. I also do NOT want the SOT version.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Boostedawdfun,
When in doubt, go long. I started out with a 10' Vapor and now have a 12' Trophy 144 and like the smoother ride. I fish flatwater...lakes, ponds, etc., so wave action doesn't have as much influence on my kayak, as it did with the shorter one.

Plus, I like the extra room and storage for gear. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i have the D10 and im 5'11'' with little leg to room to spare. if i were even a couple inches taller i would have wanted the 12' for sure. not really sure about that front well getting in the way but any extra room would be nice.


----------

